# Vativ Super Mod Kit - OXVA



## Timwis (22/11/21)

Got a surprise message from OXVA on Vaping Underground asking if I would review the Arbiter 2 and at the same time they would send the Vativ Super Mod Kit which looks a little different!

Rather than a pod mod that can convert to a standard mod it's a standard mod that converts to a pod mod! It also has a very similar way of creating a VPC as the latest YiHi chipsets!

https://www.oxva.com/pages/vativ

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

